# Combining RCI Weeks trading power



## Bonnie_Raitt (Jan 18, 2011)

Does anyone have any alternatives to paying RCI another $99 to combine trading power points in the Weeks system so that you have one account with higher trading power.  I have a single point left-over on one resort, a smaller trading power for a studio unit and then a larger trading power that I am considering combining so that maybe I can trade for a 2 bedroom unit.  I would like to avoid paying RCI yet another fee.  Thanks!


----------



## Texasbelle (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry, I don't have an answer to that, but it seems unfair to me that you are left with a worthless point [credit].  I wouldn't pay $99 just to use it, but if all your points [trade value] add up to the right figure, it might make sense.  If you combine the point [credit] with 2 more trade values, do you come out even?  And is it $99 no matter how many  timeshares you add together?


----------



## tombo (Jan 18, 2011)

As I understand the way it works is that it costs $99 no matter how many weeks you combine. That makes the pill easier to swallow if you have several low value weeks to combine. Before the change if you had 2 lastminute deposits they might not ever see any inventory. Now those 2 weeks can be combined into one deposit that can trade for some good stuff. Before when you traded your week you got another week and there was never anything left over no matter what was traded for what. Now you might get some change back to use in the future. However as previously stated it is not worth $99 to save a few measly points unless it gets you a trade you otherwise couldn't afford.

One of the problems with combining is that the combined deposit can only be used for one ongoing search at a time. If you combine 2 or more weeks and use the combined deposit for an ongoing search you can not exchange for anything else with the deposit  unless you cancel your ongoing search. I combined all 3 of my low value deposits to get one big number and now I have nothing to exchange with because I have all of my deposited inventory tied up in the one ongoing search. If I see something I want to exchange for I can cancel my ongoing search and get it,but supposedly the first ongoing search gets the first available. Cancelling my search will effectivelly lose my place in line.

 Overall I like that they let you combine weeks, but it does have some drawbacks including but not limited to the $99 fee.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Jan 20, 2011)

this is only thread on new thing? when did it take effect?

edit - oh, wrong forum.


----------



## Tommart (Jan 21, 2011)

*You are Correct*



tombo said:


> As I understand the way it works is that it costs $99 no matter how many weeks you combine......
> 
> One of the problems with combining is that the combined deposit can only be used for one ongoing search at a time.....
> 
> Overall I like that they let you combine weeks, but it does have some drawbacks including but not limited to the $99 fee.



I decided to combine five weeks.  None had a value over 18.  It cost $99.

I reserved two weeks that each exceeded 20, and one that was 16, but had no deposits exactly 16.  So I decided to combine all.

I now have 26 TPs remaining.  

Another negative is that two of my weeks originally had a June 2013 expiration, and two had an August 2013.  After combining, my TPs have an expiration of December 2012.

Since I own two lockout weeks, I always deposit at least two weeks/year.  Probably sometime in 2012, I'll need to combine again and extend everything to 2014.  Looks like RCI is getting an extra $99 out of me every other year.  I think the $99 charge is excessive.

On the other hand, I prefer this system to the old.  Last year, I traded an 18 point week for a week that appears to be 12, and lost all 18 TPs.  And this year, I've exchanged for two weeks that probably were not possible for me under the old weeks system.


----------



## RCI_CANADA_CLOSING (Feb 10, 2011)

Tommart said:


> I decided to combine five weeks.  None had a value over 18.  It cost $99.
> 
> I reserved two weeks that each exceeded 20, and one that was 16, but had no deposits exactly 16.  So I decided to combine all.
> 
> ...



Would you rather have us say that you are not going on vacation or tell you that you are?? With all good there is bad.  I look into accounts and if I see that people always pay to extend their weeks well now I can save you 10 dollars and give you 2 years instead of 6 months and you could possibly go to a resort that you would not have been able to in the past.

People are focusing to much on the $99 to combine but how do you think we feel as a company when you can now book multiple vacations using only one week.

I booked 5 weeks of vacation (in vegas, Branson and Phoenix) for someone who owned xmas week in orange lake.

I understand it is an additional cost but please stop being typical and focusing on the fee.  Look at it the other way around.  Since November I have only had maybe 5 members complain about the fee.  When I explain their options they tend to understand a lot better.


----------

